# Sore boobies??? Dark nipples???



## christinamike

I've read EVERYWHERE that during early pregnancy one of the first things women notice is tender / sore breasts. Is this always the case? I am wondering if I could be preggers but my breasts aren't sore. 

Also, I've read that your nipples could darken in early pregnancy. Does this mean the entire nipple (the whole round part) or just the actualy nipple? LOL. Sorry, I'm not using the technical terms here.

I ask because I've noticed that just my nipples (not the entire areola, just the nipple) is a little darker than usual, almost purplish. I figured it was just from the cold weather and my skin being dry. LOL.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## miel

this is what i found "3.Sore Breasts and Changes in Areola.
Breasts may feel more sensitive. This is one more sign that you may be pregnant. Breast sensitivity is a common phenomenon in early pregnancy. Along with more sensitive breasts, you may notice a slight darkening of the areola, the concentric zone which surrounds the nipple. "
hop that will you!
good luck!


----------



## miel

actually this may help everyone too!
Morning Sickness
About one-half of all pregnant women experience some form of morning sickness (nausea, vomiting, etc.) in early pregnancy.

3.Sore Breasts and Changes in Areola.
Breasts may feel more sensitive. This is one more sign that you may be pregnant. Breast sensitivity is a common phenomenon in early pregnancy. Along with more sensitive breasts, you may notice a slight darkening of the areola, the concentric zone which surrounds the nipple. 

4. Mucus Plug / Cervical Mucus Discharge
In early pregnancy, cervical mucous will form a mucous plug, a barrier that helps protect the baby. As a result, you may notice a bit of vaginal discharge.

5. Frequent Urination
As the baby grows larger in your uterus, you will likely feel that you need to urinate more often. Also, bloating may be experienced as well. 

6. Headaches
Besides morning sickness, you may experience headaches as well, due to hormonal changes.

7. Implantation Bleeding
Around the time when implantation occurs (the moment when the embryo attaches to the lining of the uterine wall), it's not uncommon to notice a bit of spotting. You would look for this sign at around eight to ten days after you last ovulated. Spotting as a result of implantation usually looks a bit different than your regular period; it tends to be light in volume and pinkish in color, as opposed to the deep red color associated with regular menstrual bleeding.

8. Elevated Basal Temperature 
An elevated basal body temperature past the time when your period is due is another possible indicator of pregnancy. Women who are fertility charting with our basal thermometer will be looking for this. 

9. Constipation
Another sign of pregnancy is constipation. This is caused by certain hormones which are present in early pregnancy relaxing your intestines and slowing the digestive process. 

10. From Enhanced Smell to Complexion Problems
These above pregnancy signs are ones often experienced in early pregnancy - but that's not to say there aren't others, including an enhanced sense of smell, fatigue, hunger, weepiness, heartburn, complexion problems.


----------



## avistar

My nipples get sore around AF and it just started happening mid this year. I thought it could be a preg sign when it first started but nope! My nipples sometimes get darker/purplish sometimes, but I think that is just normal. I have read on here that some women get darker nipples and areolas before AF. But our bodies are all different! Hope to hear that you get a BFP!!!! whoo hoo!


----------



## clb1982

Hi There

My boobs get really sore and swollen about a week before af. There actually hurting as I type as due midweek next week. But for some reason there a lot more sensitive this month, but im not reading into it to much.

Ive never really paid much attention to the colour to my nipples but they are a little darker - purplish. 

I really hope its a BFP for you, would'nt that be a fantastic start to the new year. Good luck x

And good luck to all due over the nest week or so - may there be BFP for you all x


----------



## anita665

For me personally my boobs were less sore than they would normally be when due for my AF and it took quite a while for my nipples to go darker. I was quite suprised because everyone I'd spoken to said about really sore or tingly boobs.


----------



## faith_may

I heard that not all women are the same when they get pregnant, so not all feel the same things


----------

